# Tranny for my possible 510 hybrid idea?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Read my post in the 510 forum for the idea. But I was wondering if a push/pull shift tranny was ever made to bolt onto a RWD SR20det??


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Read my post in the 510 forum for the idea. But I was wondering if a push/pull shift tranny was ever made to bolt onto a RWD SR20det?? *


Silvia tranny?

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

yes silvia, sequental wrc/f1 style. i know big $$$ just curious


----------

